# "Most Smartest" President Ever Quotes



## celtic_crippler (Apr 5, 2013)

_Ive now been in 57 states and think 1 left to go. Alaska and Hawaii, I wasnt allowed to go to. _

_For a treatable illness like asthma They end up taking up a hospital bed it costs when if you just gave them treatment early andthey got some treatment and a breathalyzer _

_Navy corpse-men _

_Oclairs a big, important state _

_Let me be absolutely clear, Israel is a strong friend of Israels _

_Listen, Abraham Lincoln helped to build the interstate uh er the intercontinental railroadin the middle of the Civil War. _

_I had an uncle who was one of the was part of the first American troops to go into Auschwitz. _

_This week there was a tragedy in Kansas; 10,000 people died an entire town destroyed. _

_Americas confronted constantly evolving danger from the oppression of an empire to the lawlessness of the frontier, from the bomb that fell on Pearl Harbor  _

_One of the things thats a huge advantage for America compared to countries like Europe _

_I want to be very clear that we are resolved to halt the rise of privacy _


----------



## K-man (Apr 5, 2013)

Brings back memories of Bush, doesn't it?   :lfao:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2013)

K-man said:


> Brings back memories of Bush, doesn't it?   :lfao:



The all-time winner for sure!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 6, 2013)

K-man said:


> Brings back memories of Bush, doesn't it?


 
The difference is nobody ever claimed he was &#8220;the most intelligent president ever elected.&#8221; :uhohh:

At least he knew how many states there were, but then cocaine doesn&#8217;t affect the memory like marijuana does. :lfao:


----------



## K-man (Apr 6, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> The difference is nobody ever claimed he was &#8220;the most intelligent president ever elected.&#8221; :uhohh:


And they would be right! Speaks volumes for the people who re-elected him.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 8, 2013)

K-man said:


> And they would be right! Speaks volumes for the people who re-elected him.



Tell me about it! Wait... which "him" are you talking about? Oh, nevermind... it's equally attributable. LOL


----------

